# volvo 850 wagon conversion? FWD



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

need top speed of 75 fyi


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

A Volvo 850 turned into a lead sled powered (well, loosely speaking) by a Curtis 1231C and a FB1-4001 and you're hoping to reach 75? I presume you're talking about mph and not km/h too...

Nope. Forget about it. Ain't gonna happen. There's a reason that page mentions a kit car as suitable for the setup. Totally underpowered.


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

So what kit/parts should i use?


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

what if i only need a top speed of 60-65mph?


----------



## coryrc (Aug 5, 2008)

Qer said:


> A Volvo 850 turned into a lead sled powered (well, loosely speaking) by a Curtis 1231C and a FB1-4001 and you're hoping to reach 75? I presume you're talking about mph and not km/h too...
> 
> Nope. Forget about it. Ain't gonna happen. There's a reason that page mentions a kit car as suitable for the setup. Totally underpowered.


They said *reach*, not sustain


----------



## coryrc (Aug 5, 2008)

lol12555 said:


> what if i only need a top speed of 60-65mph?


The motor and controller will do it (with proper cooling for the controller), but you need better batteries. Those floodies can probably only do 15kw continuous, which is probably only 50-55mph in that car.


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Get batteries that can sustain amp draw of 150-200A. Go for lithium, 160/180Ah. That will get you the speed you want. And also more range than lead will ever give. Keep us updated if you get converting your volvo. I'd like to see it happen.


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

Any one got a parts list or kit thingy to get me started?


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

what if i use kit #4http://www.e-volks.com/about3.html 
with this motor? http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_kits_me1002curtis.php


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you know how big motor you can fit into your donor vehicle? I'd go with 11" motor if possible. That electricmotorsport motor you linked seems heavy for 9" motor. Though both motors behind those links would move your car. What are you willing to spend on this conversion? I believe it takes at least 15k$ to get this done with your needs. Oh, you didn't mention desired range. How about that?


----------



## lol12555 (Feb 16, 2009)

idk top speed of 60 and range of 25 or more at 30mph
and i can only spend 10k


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Something like 144V/100Ah of lithium should do the job. Will exceed your range requirements easily. Get cheap motor, perhaps 9" Kostov. Some forklift motors might also suit your needs. Decent controller would do good but it might blow your budget. You should still have some cash to spend on other mandatory things after battery+motor+controller (like charger, DC/DC, vacuum pump for brakes etc).


----------

